# Damasko & Stowa For A Sinn?



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just wondering what your â€œprofessionalâ€ opinion of this potential deal is!

For quite a while Iâ€™ve been on a quest to gear my modest collection towards quality and not quantity. Iâ€™ve been offered a Sinn 103 Ti Ar UTC (bit of a mouthful I know) on a Sinn stitched leather deployment strap in part exchange for my Damasko DA36 and my Stowa Antea Museum (limited edition piece), both in excellent condition, on their original leather straps and with all original paperwork, packaging, etc. As far as I am aware the Sinn also comes with all of its original paperwork, packaging, etc too.










pic borrowed from elsewhere

So â€" do you recon thatâ€™s a reasonable deal or not? On the one hand I do like both the Damasko and (perhaps less so) the Stowa. On the other the Sinn seems to get overall good reviews and should be a quality piece of kit (as are the Damasko and the Stowa).

I also have a Sinn 656 and so even if I do let the Damasko go Iâ€™ll still have a tool pilot watch type piece which is really IMO the forerunner of the Damasko anyway. (You can see the watches that I currently have below)

As an aside (and for some extra cash) I could probably also get the bracelet to go with the Sinn - so do we go for the leather and/or the titanium bracelet?

So â€" what do you recon â€" bite his arm off or stay put? Please help me decide!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Personally, I'd stick with what you have....only because I think the Sinn is too busy while the Damasko DA36 does exactly what it says on the tin. I love the DA36 --- I need to get one of those!


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Couldnt agree with Silver Hawk more.... in fact I would say you already have quality.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

TBH I think I'd stick with the ones I have. I like the Sinn, but I'd prefer to have the Damasko & Stowa.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

As a fan of Sinn watches i would say go for it,however due to the lack of bracelet on the 103 would make me stick with what

you have got.

Thats only my opinion LOL

Cheers

Scott


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

rousey said:


> As a fan of Sinn watches i would say go for it,however due to the lack of bracelet on the 103 would make me stick with what
> 
> you have got.
> 
> ...


I could get a brand new Ti bracelet from the seller as well for an extra Â£100 (hopefully less) if we can agree on a deal.



> I think the Sinn is too busy


Know what you mean and that's the one thing that concerns me a little - I'd probably "hide" the yellow second time zone hand behind the hour hand and only use teh UTC if ever I had casue or need to. On the whole my other watches are very "clean" and the Sinn is, well, pretty "dirty" in comparison, if you get my drift?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have owned an example of that Sinn and very fine it was.

As a chronograph user on a daily basis, I would go for the Sinn....I dislike the DA36 because of its "crosshair" on the dial....like something left over from "The Golden Shot".

I cant comment on the Stowa as I am not familiar with it.

Follow your heart and disregard your head....just a thought...

Roger


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Stick with what you have and sell the Stowa, its very nice but not my cup of tea and put the cash towards that Sinn

The Domasko is amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

For me the Damasko DA36 is a grail watch so i would not part with it,if you miss it it's a long wait for another,also i am a big fan of Stowas (i have four).i think they are a "future classic" and well worth holding on to.

Just my 2 bob's worth.

Paul


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Going on recent forum sales (as a guide to approximate value) even if you price them slightly high (DA36 c.Â£450 and Antea Museum c.Â£150) you are still getting a great deal on the 103 IMO. Add in the bracelet for <Â£100 (new price nearer Â£150 these days I think) and you'd have the (rarer titanium) 103 with bracelet and strap for under Â£700 - less than half price I believe.

I had the SS 103 UTC and it's one of the few I really miss - so versatile with its chrono, second timezone, 200 WR, and so on.

Worth noting that your pic is of the SS model - the Ti model does not have the screw-down pushers (but does have the screw-down crown.)

I think you want it... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> Going on recent forum sales (as a guide to approximate value) even if you price them slightly high (DA36 c.Â£450 and Antea Museum c.Â£150) you are still getting a great deal on the 103 IMO. Add in the bracelet for <Â£100 (new price nearer Â£150 these days I think) and you'd have the (rarer titanium) 103 with bracelet and strap for under Â£700 - less than half price I believe.
> 
> I had the SS 103 UTC and it's one of the few I really miss - so versatile with its chrono, second timezone, 200 WR, and so on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guy - I know the pic is the SS version as the Sinn site didn't have the Ti version.

Still torn in 2 minds though - opinion seems to be in favour of keeping the Damasko and the Stowa - the Damasko is certainly in high demand due to it's "rareness" and build quality, though some have raised concerns that it's actually overhyped and overpiced. The Stowa is probably the better investment even though its original cost was probably about a 1/3rd of the Damasko's.

Think we'll wait a bit longer before deciding...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

philjopa said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Going on recent forum sales (as a guide to approximate value) even if you price them slightly high (DA36 c.Â£450 and Antea Museum c.Â£150) you are still getting a great deal on the 103 IMO. Add in the bracelet for <Â£100 (new price nearer Â£150 these days I think) and you'd have the (rarer titanium) 103 with bracelet and strap for under Â£700 - less than half price I believe.
> ...












[borrowed pic]

Good luck whatever you decide!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > pinkwindmill said:
> ...


That's the one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Easy choice for me, but then again I might be slightly biased :tongue2:




























But I had to admit the DA36 is also a lovely watch :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Damasko is Im sure a great watch and the build quality is superb apparently, but its only 'rare' because of the restricted supply, if there were loads about then you wouldn't be thinking twice, being scarce doesn't make it any better as a watch, to me its not extra special.....

I think the Sinn is in a different class, its a very different watch and it sounds like you want to get it, like Guy says, you will be getting it for a great price.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually I forgot to mention, the Sinn build quality is unbelievable it really is :yes: from the pushers to the bezel you can really feel that the watch has been well designed and manufactured using good quality components 

Also the AR coating on the crystal is pretty impressive also


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Actually I forgot to mention, the Sinn build quality is unbelievable it really is :yes: from the pushers to the bezel you can really feel that the watch has been well designed and manufactured using good quality components
> 
> Also the AR coating on the crystal is pretty impressive also


with phil on this.....those sinns are impressive


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Easy choice for me, but then again I might be slightly biased :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognise those bezel insert scratches - that's my old one, I think!! :lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I sympathise, you have a difficult decision as all three are great watches.

I'm not going to tell you what I would do because the decision, at the end of the day, is yours. However, the Damasko and Stowa are very different to the Sinn, which might suggest something about your preferences.

If it's not down to cost (purchase or replacement), then it has to be down to which you will enjoy owning the most, which in most peoples book will include how much wrist time each would get.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I love Sinn's for their simplicity and this one isnt simple. Gook luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Personally, I'd stick with what you have....only because I think the Sinn is too busy while the Damasko DA36 does exactly what it says on the tin. I love the DA36 --- I need to get one of those!


Agree-wouldnt swap DA36 for it.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd swap them in a heartbeat! The Sinn is a much better looking watch plus it's got that 'quality' you're looking for - not that the 2 you have are not great watches, but much much prefer the Sinn.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

VinceR said:


> I'd swap them in a heartbeat! The Sinn is a much better looking watch plus it's got that 'quality' you're looking for - not that the 2 you have are not great watches, but much much prefer the Sinn.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> How folk think different.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > I'd swap them in a heartbeat! The Sinn is a much better looking watch plus it's got that 'quality' you're looking for - not that the 2 you have are not great watches, but much much prefer the Sinn.
> ...


So true & I for one am so glad of the variety .. makes this journey to WISdom so much fun!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

VinceR said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > VinceR said:
> ...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Phil, if it were me, I would go for whatever your heart says.

I owned the Damasko before Phil and, whilst it was a really nice watch with a real quality feel, to me it didn't seem to be anything special that justified the demand and after about 3 or 4 weeks of ownership it went to Phil!

If you really want the Sinn, I would say go for it. You only live once and you can (believe it or not) always get another Damasko. I was surprised how quickly I got mine after placing a wanted ad.

Just my 2p

Good luck with the decision. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

potz said:


> Damasko is a spin-off from the Sinn company. Generally I prefer Sinn watches to Damaskos. In this case however I would say keep the Damasko - the Sinn may have a UTC hand, but neither a 24-hr bezel nor corresponding indices on the dial. Hence the 24-hr hand is just about useless while cluttering things up.
> 
> Keep the Damasko, sell the Stowa and put that money towards the old Sinn 856 UTC.
> 
> IMVHO.


Actually, the "UTC" hand on these (and all Sinns IIRC) fully rotates in 12 hours. not 24, and can be hidden under the hour hand when not required. 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, and I meant to add, regarding rarity of the Damsasko...

If you posted a WTB ad up for the Damasko DA36, the Stowa Antea Museum, and the Sinn 103 Ti Ar UTC, I'm willing to bet good money that you'd get more offers for the Damasko and the Stowa than the Sinn so I don't think that should be a factor in your decision.

Just my opinion though... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the input - but I've decided to go for the Sinn (+ bracelet) 

It's been quite interesting reading all of your comments, some for and some against, but they have all been really helpful!

I especially like Roger's reference to the Damasko dial looking like something from The Golden Shot (Bob Monkhouse, Anne Aston and Bernie The Bolt)!!!

....give it a few weeks then look at the sales/trade forum...



...just kidding...hopefully...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

philjopa said:


> Thanks for all the input - but I've decided to go for the Sinn (+ bracelet)
> 
> It's been quite interesting reading all of your comments, some for and some against, but they have all been really helpful!
> 
> ...












I look forward to the pics!

Cheers,

Guy


----------

